# Start Up Questions - NCAA & More!



## Timbo_Slice (Dec 8, 2009)

Greetings!

A partner and I are looking into the options of starting up a business of creating and selling shirts. We intend to be flexible in what we do, but we want to target NCAA merchandise. I've looked through the various sites and the necessary costs, applications, insurance, etc. in addition to the LLC and vendor license costs.

We have looked at selling to local retailers, a store on our website, plus some potential direct to consumer business; either at a mall kiosk or temporary booths at large events.

We're hoping to get approved as there's some smaller schools in the area that we'd like to target, who have little or no advance fees and the royalty % is decent. There's a larger, and recently popular, school that'd we'd like to tackle, but all in state.

We made some gag shirts and they sold well. We used Jerzee 100% cotton shirts and had them screen printed. I was really inspired, because I go into local Meijer and Target stores and see very uncreative shirts with the school logos that I want to go after and they are all printed on Gilden, Anvil, or Jerzee shirts; the same shirts that I have access to through a local distributor.



Here are my questions - I have a few, so if anyone can answer any, I really appreciate it. 

Has anyone gotten approved to sell official NCAA Merchandise? If so, were you declined for any schools? Are reasons given?
If approved, are there any brands that they will not let you print the shirts on? I have seen Anvil, Gilden, and Jerzee used, but the local catalog sells Izod shirt, for example, are there any reasons I can't use that shirt for a NCAA shirt?
What's the best way to get our products into a retailer - from drug stores to book stores to grocery stores to stores in the local mall? Do some national chains have store level or regional level buyers?
Any HUGE cons that anyone has? I am sure there are some but major ones that I might be not seeing?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This past thread has some good info from SportZoneSS about getting licensed: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t27609.html


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Timbo_Slice said:


> Has anyone gotten approved to sell official NCAA Merchandise? If so, were you declined for any schools? Are reasons given?


From what I understand, most that apply get denied. I'm not sure they give reasons. But I imagine the licensing companies want to make sure they only sign on with established businesses.



Timbo_Slice said:


> If approved, are there any brands that they will not let you print the shirts on? I have seen Anvil, Gilden, and Jerzee used, but the local catalog sells Izod shirt, for example, are there any reasons I can't use that shirt for a NCAA shirt?


I don't believe it matters what brand of blank you use. But depending on the licensing deal, you may have to relabel the shirts.



Timbo_Slice said:


> What's the best way to get our products into a retailer - from drug stores to book stores to grocery stores to stores in the local mall? Do some national chains have store level or regional level buyers?


This sort of ties into the first question. You should already have these clients prior to signing your licensing deal. No licensor will sign you on if they are not sure you can actually sell the product.

But to answer your question, there are tiers of retailers. Based on your licensing agreement, you will only be able to sell to certain retailers or regions. Follets manages most college bookstores and does their buying. Yes, national chains have regional buyers, but again, it will depend on your deal if you can sell to them.



Timbo_Slice said:


> Any HUGE cons that anyone has? I am sure there are some but major ones that I might be not seeing?


It probably helps to have supply chain, production, distribution, marketing, brand management, customer service and sales already in place before becoming a licensee. It's a cut throat, multi billion dollar industry.


----------

